# Number 7 - 60x30x30 (54L)



## salava8 (2 Aug 2016)

Hi,
I'm Matthew. I am from Poland. It's my first post in this forum. I would like to show you my aquarium from the past.





 



*Dimensions: *60x30x30 cm (54L)
*Filtration: *Eheim 2211
*Lights: *1 x 18 W = 0,33 W/L. 9h
*CO2: *no
*Fertilisation: *Ferka Balance N, Ferka Balance K, Ferka Aquatilizer, Ferka stemma, Rataj CO2 Vital
*Water:* 50% tap water + 50% RO water
*Substrate: *ADA Amazonia
*Hardscape: *Wood, grey stone
*Flora: *Hydrocotyle sp japan, Hemianthus micranthemoides, Rotala rotundifolia red, Rotala rotundifolia green, Christmas moss, Microsorium pteropus, Microsorium narrow, Anubias barteri nana, Hygrophila pinnatifida
*Fauna: *Paracheirodon innesi, Poecilia sphenops
*Competition:* IAPLC 2015 (rank 1269), EAPLC 2016 (rank 208)

Best regards


----------



## Tim Harrison (2 Aug 2016)

Hello Matthew, and welcome to UKaps, nice scape.


----------



## Nelson (2 Aug 2016)

Hi and welcome.Nice scape and website.


----------



## zozo (2 Aug 2016)

Welcome, very beautifuly done for such a small tank..


----------



## Ryan Thang To (3 Aug 2016)

hi welcome to ukaps. awesome tank by the way

cheers
ryan


----------



## Manisha (3 Aug 2016)

Hiya Matthew, glad to have you at ukaps - stunning scales


----------



## rebel (3 Aug 2016)

Lovely scape! Hard to tell it's only 2 foot.


----------



## Dantrasy (3 Aug 2016)

Excellent scape!

Are you working on a new scape now?


----------



## salava8 (3 Aug 2016)

Thanks for comments .

I made some arrangements in the past. I'll present them in this forum in the future for sure. I just need some free time.

A few details


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (3 Aug 2016)

You have a nice site with photos of your tanks gallery. Just want to see more. Bookmarked your tube channel as well.


----------



## PARAGUAY (4 Aug 2016)

Hi Mathew welcome to UKAPS


----------



## Jester (11 Aug 2016)

Awesome work.


----------



## salava8 (24 Aug 2016)

@Alexander Belchenko, @PARAGUAY, @Jester 
Thank you  

Best regards!


----------

